# I'm going to need a bigger kitchen.



## Southpaw

Currently using this Gaggia TS1 that I've had for coming on for 6mths. Still in two minds if I should completely strip/rebuild (in a nice bright colour) or let upgraditis take hold and swap for something else.


----------



## Southpaw

When using the steam on the machine the valve is a bit slow to close - I'm trying to find a diagram to check parts but does anyone have any pointers what could need replacing?


----------



## dobber

Southpaw said:


> View attachment 1530
> 
> 
> Currently using this Gaggia TS1 that I've had for coming on for 6mths. Still in two minds if I should completely strip/rebuild (in a nice bright colour) or let upgraditis take hold and swap for something else.


Rebuild and make an ace colour, lime green ha ha or pistachio green. In many years to come i may do something like this on my pulsar.


----------



## Southpaw

Found a supplier for the proper steam arm so I can shortly get rid of the panarello









Colour if I strip down would be aquamarine / teal and I've just found a thread with a gaggia lever in teal that looks great.


----------



## Southpaw

Fitted new arm and also the 98 degree thermostat for the grouphead. I couldn't tell what temperature the old thermostat was but for 4 quid it was worth the chance.

The steam power is now even better than before and I think it'll take me even longer to get the hang of steaming milk.

















Magnets


----------



## Southpaw

Both mods have been thoroughly worthwhile and I wouldn't hesitate to recommend to any other TS owners or prospective owners.

The lower temperature thermostat has reduced the lenght of the cooling flush to a more reasonable amount. The arm has really super charged the steaming - it is a 4 hole tip and milk is now done in about 7-10 seconds. Surprisingly I actually made some microfoam tonight and even Mrs Southpaw noticed







I think it is just about hitting the spot, just the spot has been easy to overshoot in such a small window, but I'm getting there.


----------



## Outlaw333

The part of this thead that appeals to my childlike sense of humour is the fact that in the forum index it simply reads 'I'm going to need a bigger...'

Oh boy, how it feels to be the fountain of insightful and intellectual input that holds this forum together!


----------



## Southpaw

Having tried RobD's pressure basket I think my pressure or opv is set too high 12 bar. Can anyone guide me which might be too high and how to get it adjusted down?


----------



## Southpaw

Given that I haven't fully grasped how these machines work I adjusted my boiler pressure down to 1 bar. Then read some more and understood it is the OPV that needed adjusting.

Tried one espresso at the 1 bar pressure














and have now raised back to original setting. Took loads of things apart tonight to get to the OPV, I'm now just on my second adjustment that should see me to 9-10 bar and then I'll try a taste test in the morning


----------



## Southpaw

I've managed to buy the machine that I think deep down I wanted all along. It is a v1 but has all the v2 gubbins inside so I've been able to change into a v2 in v1 clothing. As a surprise it also came with the mechanical pre infusion.

All in all I like very much.


----------



## Glenn

Wow, that's a change!

Where's the grinder hiding?


----------



## Southpaw

Grinder is hiding on the floor until I can reclaim some work top space in the name of coffee.

I hope this will cure me of any further aspirations towards coffee equipment and I can settle down to making some


----------



## ronsil

That's looking good - What grinder are you pairing with THE La Spaz?

Enjoy the steam power!


----------



## Southpaw

Grinder is an anfim lusso, which I think is a canimano in a square box. I've also got the Cimbali Max which will sell or go into garage for a backup.

I said I was done but last night I saw a picture of a Compak K10 fresh next to a vivaldi and it got me thinking....


----------



## Nimble Motionists

How does the Lusso compare to the Cimbali Max? I've got half an eye out for some kind of used Anfim as an upgrade from my Vario.


----------



## Southpaw

I like the anfim a lot but I'm now thinking the burrs are past their best. I didn't really do much of a comparison between them as the switch was based on space. With the Vivaldi that is now a redundant point so I think ill have myself a shootout


----------



## Southpaw

Southpaw said:


> All in all I like very much.


Around 6 weeks in and I'm even happier. Ever shot seems to deliver an amazing speckled crema and lovely flavours. The 53mm baskets must be more forgiving as I'm getting such consistently good results compare to my last machine


----------



## gman147

Very nice mate


----------



## Southpaw

I might have too many grinders now? Need to pick 1 or 2 and then slim the collection down.


----------



## coffeechap

Plenty on here looking for grinders!


----------



## Orangertange

Your not the only one


----------



## Mrboots2u

Now that's just silly.....how many mazzers does one man need ...coffeechap don't answer that.

Like to see a separate bit up on the kony though as not many on here . Along lines of Retention ,speed , single dose or no ...


----------



## Orangertange

Haha, think all three make one ek,

haven't much of a play with kony yet and using italian job cos it's cheap for first dailing in, but still quite a mark up from the major, and love the throaty sound it makes, will get some better beans in soon and give it a good trial,

can't see it being possible to single dose ,without some serious hopper modding, but that's why I've still got the sj


----------



## Southpaw

Love the fact that I'm not the only degenerate on here


----------



## jeebsy

Southpaw said:


> Love the fact that I'm not the only degenerate on here


Needs more pics


----------



## coffeechap

Don't get me started


----------



## charris

Orangertange said:


> Haha, think all three make one ek,
> 
> haven't much of a play with kony yet and using italian job cos it's cheap for first dailing in, but still quite a mark up from the major, and love the throaty sound it makes, will get some better beans in soon and give it a good trial,
> 
> can't see it being possible to single dose ,without some serious hopper modding, but that's why I've still got the sj


Is the robur a step or a different taste compared to the major? i.e huge conical vs huge burrs.


----------



## coffeechap

It is a kony not a robur


----------



## Orangertange

Like I said haven't really had much of a play yet, but defiantly brings out more complex flavour even with iJ which (I think) isa relatively simple blend,

if I could type musical notes kony would be a whole line, and the major would be a couple of crotchets and quavers (itms)

Guess the ek would be a whole symphony


----------



## froggystyle

Orangertange said:


> View attachment 9174
> Your not the only one


If i had known you had that much gear i would have dropped the gene off at your house for a play!!


----------



## Southpaw

Just added a la spaziale (macap) grinder to the family and having given it a strip down and clean I like the look of it.


----------



## Southpaw

Just over 4 months after receiving my HG1, I unboxed it this week!

Everything tastes different and I just need to relearn the sweetspot.


----------



## DoubleShot

Orangertange said:


> View attachment 9174


You'd have no trouble working your way through 5+ different beans all at the same time!


----------



## Southpaw

Five years on. Here are the twins.


----------

